# Windowbuilder und JTable



## aha_01 (5. Jun 2012)

Hi,
ich benutze Windowbuilder mit eclipse indigo.
Ich habe eine JFrame Applikation erstellt dann habe ich ein Tabbedpane in das JFrame hinzugefügt dann ein Panel und anschließend eine JTable in das hinzugefügten JPanel hinzugefügt.

Das Problem ist dass die JTable nich sichtbar ist ???:L

Hat jmd ne Idee woran es liegen könnte ;(


Schöne Grüße
Aha


----------



## Gast2 (5. Jun 2012)

Wird der Tab angezeigt? Hast du nen LayoutManager verwendet? Wenn ja welchen? Kannst du nen KSKB zeigen?
Die JTable muss (wenn ich mich nicht irre) in nem JScrollPane liegen damit der Header angezeigt wird. Oder vielleicht hast du einfach keine Daten die angezeigt werden?


----------



## Camino (5. Jun 2012)

Hmm keine Ahnung, vielleicht weil die Tabelle leer ist, also noch keine Daten drin stehen? Geb doch mal Daten ein.


----------



## aha_01 (5. Jun 2012)

Die Tabelle habe ich mit Inhalt gefüllt und alle komponente haben das Absolut Layout und trotzdem ist die Tabelle nicht sichtbar ;(

Ich habe ne andere Applikation OHNE TABBEDPANE (NUR mit JFRAME+JScrollpane+JTable) als Test erstellt da sehe ich die Tabelle aber ohne Kopf. Aber mit (JFrame(Absolut Layout)+Tabbedpane+JPanel(Absolut Layout)+JScrollPane+JTable) sehe ich die Tabelle gar nix ???:L



Grüße
Aha


----------



## Camino (5. Jun 2012)

Ohne den (relevanten) Code wird dir hier evtl. niemand weiterhelfen können. Was passiert denn, wenn du das absolute Layout weglässt und einen LayoutManager nimmst?


----------



## aha_01 (5. Jun 2012)

Nun habe ich es so gemacht (JFrame+Tabbedpane+JPanel+JTable) und ich kann die Tabelle sehen nur OHNE HEADER ???

```
package guiTestsPack;

import java.awt.EventQueue;

import javax.swing.JFrame;
import javax.swing.JPanel;
import javax.swing.border.EmptyBorder;
import javax.swing.JTabbedPane;
import javax.swing.JTable;
import javax.swing.table.DefaultTableModel;

public class JFrameTest extends JFrame {

	private static final long serialVersionUID = 1L;
	private JPanel contentPane;
	private JTable table;

	/**
	 * Launch the application.
	 */
	public static void main(String[] args) {
		EventQueue.invokeLater(new Runnable() {
			public void run() {
				try {
					JFrameTest frame = new JFrameTest();
					frame.setVisible(true);
				} catch (Exception e) {
					e.printStackTrace();
				}
			}
		});
	}

	/**
	 * Create the frame.
	 */
	public JFrameTest() {
		getContentPane().setLayout(null);
		setDefaultCloseOperation(JFrame.EXIT_ON_CLOSE);
		setBounds(100, 100, 512, 360);
		contentPane = new JPanel();
		contentPane.setBorder(new EmptyBorder(5, 5, 5, 5));
		setContentPane(contentPane);
		contentPane.setLayout(null);
		
		JTabbedPane tabbedPane = new JTabbedPane(JTabbedPane.TOP);
		tabbedPane.setBounds(10, 11, 476, 300);
		contentPane.add(tabbedPane);
		
		JPanel panel = new JPanel();
		tabbedPane.addTab("New tab", null, panel, null);
		panel.setLayout(null);
		
		table = new JTable();
		table.setModel(new DefaultTableModel(
			new Object[][] {
				{"1", "2", "3"},
				{"1", "3", "4"},
				{"d", "f", "r"},
			},
			new String[] {
				"id", "task", "status"
			}
		));
		table.setBounds(10, 11, 451, 250);
		panel.add(table);
	}
}
```



Grüße
Aha


----------



## Camino (5. Jun 2012)

Wie EikeB schon erwähnte, musst du die JTable in ein JScrollPane reinpacken und dann das Scrollpane anzeigen, dann siehst du auch deine Header.


----------

